# Paula Creamer Announces Her Engagement!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Paula Creamer Announces Her Engagement! (Photo's)*

PostPosted: Tue Dec 17, 2013 1:23 am Post subject: Paula Creamer Announces Her Engagement!	

Paula Creamer broke the hearts of many young men today with the announcement of her engagement. Paula, arguably the most popular player on the LPGA Tour, made the big announcement via Twitter early this morning. 

The LPGA superstar is the winner of nine tournaments, including the 2010 United States Open at Oakmont. She has also been part of the last 5 Solheim Cup teams, where she has posted a splendid 12-6-5 record. 

My wife and I have had the pleasure of meeting Paula's fiancé and parents, at the incredible St. Andrews Golf & Country Club. She could not be marrying into a nicer family. 

Here are some photo's of the happy couple: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Paula Creamer Announces Her Engagement!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw this all over Twitter a little while ago. I guess I'll have to turn my attention to Suzann. Maybe she'll marry me in my next life.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just updated with new Photo's: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Paula Creamer Announces Her Engagement!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony: My wife said I could of dated her for golf lessons. Is her Husband to be in the military? based on the picture I saw. I wish them a happy life together as my wife and I have now for 44 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tony: My wife said I could of dated her for golf lessons. Is her Husband to be in the military? based on the picture I saw. I wish them a happy life together as my wife and I have now for 44 years. :thumbsup:


He was an Air Force Pilot. I believe he is now in the reserves.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats to the couple.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh hell... I was in the Air Force. He can't be good for her. :cheeky4:


----------

